# What do you hate and love most about your TT??



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

What?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love that its a head turner. I hate the maintenance


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> I love that its a head turner. I hate the maintenance


Touche again!


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Hate maintenance/repairs...w/o warranty coverage total since sept. would be ~$3200 w./ warranty only ~500

Love low ownership numbers in my area


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> $3200


Holy crap! Ive had mine for 3 years and the only maintenance I've ever done was change the oil, replace the driver side door switch and replace rear sway bar bushings........then again this winter I'll be putting about a grand into it for a cluster rebuild, coilpacks, trunk struts, new wipers and a vc gasket


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Holy crap! Ive had mine for 3 years and the only maintenance I've ever done was change the oil, replace the driver side door switch and replace rear sway bar bushings........then again this winter I'll be putting about a grand into it for a cluster rebuild, coilpacks, trunk struts, new wipers and a vc gasket


New cluster, fuel senders, and Valve Cover and Cam tensioner gaskets


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

I also love how much this forum distracts me from thesis research/work


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh I lie....I serviced the Haldex too.....


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I hate that the performance doesn't match the looks. Everyone assumes it is super fast the first time they see it. 

I really like the looks though and it is moderately fun to drive. I also like that I can drive it in the winter.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Love that its quattro - Hate that its Haldex
Love the interior - Hate the glovebox
Love the way it looks - Hate that I already want to change it:laugh:
Love the Fat5 wheels - Hate that I want new wheels
Love that its Turbo'd - Hate that its Turbo'd:screwy:

The TT... its a love/hate relationship:facepalm:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

love the looks......... hate the worry of inconsiderate people
love how it drives........ hate that I don't drive it as much
love that it's a toy for me..........hate that I don't have a 911


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the fact that it's as sexy as it is, and it's almost paid off. I hate the fact that I spend so much money on the bs. I hate the fact that the 1.8t is problematic (see boost leaks). I love the fact that it feels like a 50k car. Hate the fact that it's got 83k miles on it.

BAM!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> hate that I don't have a 911


I'd settle for a carrara as well. Just saying


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the car - hate its weight
Love the interior - all of it
Love the looks

Just hate boost leaks and some of the maintenance.
If I had a was of $ to have someone do the tough stuff, I'd totally love it.
But then again, it feels so good when you save a bunch of $ by fixing it yourself!

It's a headturner, everyone thinks its a new car...and it's 10 yrs old!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Love:

- The exterior design of the TT (I never tire of admiring the TT's lines) 
- The design/fit and finish of the interior (minus the glove box issue, which I don't have)

Hate:

- The TT's awful resale value
- Costly repair bills


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

LOVE:

-bose sound system (almost bought a s2000 but that was one of the major deciding factors cause the s2k radio is a joke)
-k04 sounds great out of the box
-dare i say the car turns heads as much as lambos ferraris and bentleys (could be that i have a black euro plate cause i get asked alot if i got the car shipped here) my girl at work said she was outside the resturaunt after a shift smoking a cig and saw a family gawking at my car like it was the actual bat mobile. better yet they didnt even know what it was. she said they were like "the emblem is 4 rings what is that?!"

things i hate?

-the way the fat fives look on it. especially mine. thats all.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Im 17..

Love:

Its a damn Sexy ass car!
The attention from people who have no idea what it is and thinking it costs over 100k...
It has back seats, yet I hate it at the same time :'0
The lines make it look so much more than it is
The Blow off sound

Hate:
The Maintanence is worse than a Girlfriend!
The enging acting up on hot ass days
Looks faster than it really is
That Its not faster than it is, Its stage II for crying out loud and it still doesnt feel fast enough...
The cluster LCD panels are half readable...
That I spend too much money on it - over 5k just this year on maintanence and stage II....


It is a unique car, and I will love/hate it all at the same time...


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hate? No Hate!*

I hate nothing about the TT ! What hell is there to hate!

I love this Coupe!

Maintenance is with every car! 130,000 miles 2001 still runs hard. 

Its just how you complain about it! (maintain)

I have had many Audi's and V-Dubs. Nothing turns heads like the TT!

I would like to get the convertable next!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love:

-It's paid off
-It turns head moreso than exotic cars
-People don't know what type of car it is
-People think it's a 100K car they could never afford. Their jaws drop when I say I paid 14K for it 3 years ago lol
-when I tell people the car is 12 years old 

Hate:

-I've put way too much into maintenance, probably could have bought a second TT - fully rebuilt motor, clutch, steering rack, suspension etc
-it's a bitch
-it rides like poop.
-glovebox latch
-how slow it is out of the box

But in the end I love it. :heart:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hate:

Mine doesn't run
Needs body work


Love:

FLA Car with 29K on it
Big Turbo Build should net 500hp
I have two so I can steal parts from one to fix another in a bind.
Fits in my small garage


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think this man said it best for me too:



ejg3855 said:


> Hate:
> 
> Mine doesn't run
> Needs body work
> ...


except add:
Love: Passengers instant grab for the oh **** handle, but their isn't one.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Your passengers need to grow some balls then haha. I would have my hands in the air as if I were on a roller coaster


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I love everything about her.

I hate that she's 11.


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

the weight


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hate: 
How much it vibrates
How much the exhaust drones
How stiff the suspension is
How expensive parts are
How it's never finished
Love:
Driving it.


----------



## KnighTT (Dec 17, 2011)

HAD:
Track built 02 WRX with a full JDM STi build. All go 350AWHP (only 22k miles too)
NA built 06 350Z.
NA build 09 370Z Sport Touring with nearly 400whp

and for some insane reason

I have never felt more like ME then in my TT. It's like a titanium-clad turbo charged Swiss Army AWD skateboard with the soul of Barney Stinson. Suit up!

LOVE:
Everything about it stock but know years of pay will go into making it far from.

HATE:
What each and every part will cost me vs what they cost for my past Nissan builds. $300 for a carbon fiber brake handle cover? 

I NEED A CHEAPER HOBBY. Like bottle cap collecting...


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

KnighTT said:


> I have never felt more like ME then in my TT. It's like a titanium-clad turbo charged Swiss Army AWD skateboard with the soul of Barney Stinson. Suit up!


:thumbup: The most epic description of our car that i have ever read/ the funniest thing i have seen today. So true though.

I love: 
Like everyone else, the way it turns heads everywhere i go. 
How it has WAY more leg room than the outside would have you believe. Im 6'2" and i have a buddy that is 6'5" and we can both fit in my car comfortably.
How when a bunch of people want to ride in my car, i show the the front seat touching the back seat and tell them they have to contend with absolutely zero leg room. Tends to scare off the joyriders.

I hate:
The price of parts, aftermarket, and OE.
The price of gas.
The CEL being on.
How you can ,honest to God, be buttoning up the car from doing a repair and see something else thats broken. Happens every time.
Having to park in the back of the parking lot cause i dont trust people enough to not hit my car if i park it in the front of the parking lot. 

Thats just a few items, I could probably go on for hours with the love and hate tug of war. Bottom line: There are a few cars i would trade my TT for, but most of them have a 6-digit price tag.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

96AAAjetta said:


> Like everyone else, the way it turns heads everywhere i go.



So true - I went to a "Cars & Cafe" event and just parked my basically stock TT (save for wheels and debadging) in a regular parking spot. When I came back a couple hours laster, there were a few people gawking at it. Mind you the C & C event had a TON of rare cars/supercars there.

I just had to laugh.


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## okiedog (Jun 9, 2008)

love:
The body
The Badonk
The interior
The community

hate:
Haters
The convertible top
The previous owner
:facepalm:

all around terrible treatment, especially on the interior.. e.g. stapled the driver's side seat together in the back......


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

Love : it was cheap and a lot of car for the money. 
hate : I spent more than I bought it for to make it look nice.

Love : Its looks.
Hate : its performance. 

Love : can be made to beat a porsche with bolt on parts.
Hate : by the time I've bought the parts I could have bought a porsche.




Im torn at the moment
but I think ill be keeping it for a while and seeing the project through to the end.


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

ian c - U.K. said:


> Love : can be made to beat a porsche with bolt on parts.
> Hate : by the time I've bought the parts I could have bought a porsche.



HAHAHAHAHA. sums it up pretty well...


----------



## VWtub (Sep 26, 2001)

This car was a trade in at the dealership I work for. The first day I saw it "that interior is ugly". Three days later "this interior is so cool I'm buying this car"

hate - baseball interior
hate - can't fit anything in this car
hate - squeeky sway bar bushings

love - baseball interior
love - styling inside, and out
love - low seating position
love - quattro
love - tt community


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VWtub said:


> - baseball interior


Lies!


----------



## VWtub (Sep 26, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lies!


Besides the seat stitching its pretty sweet, and you really don't notice that when your sitting in them. I think the other interior color options look too bland.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love-everything
Hate-everything

would be a long list if i had to tell them separately


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> So true - I went to a "Cars & Cafe" event and just parked my basically stock TT (save for wheels and debadging) in a regular parking spot. When I came back a couple hours laster, there were a few people gawking at it. Mind you the C & C event had a TON of rare cars/supercars there.
> 
> I just had to laugh.
> 
> ...


I've done this too...I remember one week some detailing guys set up a tent at our Cars & Coffee (not a bad idea, considering the affluence of the people there - Aston Martin routinely brings dealer cars, and I've seen them sell one on the spot), and I told them I was asking about my Audi...before I finished my sentence, they said "oh, the TT? We saw you come in." I was parked on the other side of an Enzo that day...not bad for a $6K car with 100K miles on the clock.


----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

Love--

It was really cheap and looks brand new. There's not too many of them runnig around so a little unique. My wife will drive it around.


Hate--

I had a Lotus Elise before and the performance of the TT is lacking. It does ride a LOT better than the Lotus on these crappy New Orleans streets. I'm going to dump the TT soon. I bought a Gallardo.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

kehoeautomotive said:


> Lotus Elise Gallardo.


Pics or it didnt happenic:


----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Pics or it didnt happenic:












Here is the Elise and my Rabbit together. I painted my bumper since then! All other cars come and go but my Bunny is forever! The other will arrive from Houston shortly so pics forthwith.

I also picked up a free Honda Ruckus too!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i like the elise .


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would have been more then happy with the lotus and vw. Sweet cars


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*hate and love TT*

I hate that it does not come with this:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and I love that it comes with this:










so still on the plus side.......


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh yeah


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I love that it looks like pure sex. I hate that it doesn't run right now (upstate NY winter is really putting the brakes on my progress, too; no garage).


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

lite1979 said:


> I love that it looks like pure sex. I hate that it doesn't run right now (upstate NY winter is really putting the brakes on my progress, too; no garage).


can relate to that just have a portable covered garage...

took 9 months worked at night in summer and just froze everything in winter  

not mad just froze LOL..... 

keep spirits high as at least winter so far has been mild ....... 

it all pays off in time... and still working on it....:screwy:










l8r.....


----------

